# Garage sale insulators



## opmustard (Feb 4, 2021)

My neighbor's garage sale yielded a bunch of insulators.
These are the small ones. Some of the photos duplicate an insulator or two.
I know nothing about insulators, but the price was right and they looked so nice.
Can anyone out there tell me what I bought?
opmustard


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 4, 2021)

Mostly quite common but the amber swirl ones and the purple are OK.  Condition looks great.  Definitely some nice window insulators for sure.


----------



## nydigger (Feb 4, 2021)

You did quite well. The best ones are the dark green CD101( looks like a mushroom) and the royal purple Diamond CD102. Diamonds are common Canadian insulator that are the most affordable across their color range. The purple on itself is about $20-30 give or take. The CD101 id have to look up the value on. All in all great display pieces.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## opmustard (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks for the insight about my garage sale insulators.
My neighbor is from Michign, so that might expalin the Canadian insulators.
My wife loves the little ones.
I also bought a bunch of larger ones, well I bought all he had for $10.00. He also threw in an earthworm maker? I fish as much as I can, so the worm farm will come in handy.
opmustard


----------



## nydigger (Feb 4, 2021)

Hell of a haul for $10 bucks. If you want post a pic of the one that looks like a mushroom and I will look up the value if you want.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glassdigger50 (Feb 4, 2021)

Great deal. Lets see the other ones.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 4, 2021)

There's a nice domer to the right of the purple. Is that another diamond? Plus what's the dark one 3 over to right from purple on end. Diamond?


----------



## planeguy2 (Feb 6, 2021)

Those olive and royal dimond are nice, also see some nice amber in some if those.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 6, 2021)

Yeah let's see the others! 

Also what's the dome glass and the one two down from it, the real dark one? Image 4004....middle and far right?


----------



## opmustard (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you comments and information about my garage insulators.
The little ones my wife seems to like them, so I don't if I can sell them (I'll ask her)
All the others have been stashed around the house. I don't how many or what they look like and what kind they are.
I am having problem with taking accurate photos right now, but this coming week, I'll post some of them. Then you can see if your interested in them.
opmustard


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 6, 2021)

I only dig and SCUBA for insulators. I don't buy them. Just curious about those two. Probably because they are probably Canadian which I'm not well versed in. I don't recognize those 2 CD 102 profiles, guessing diamond...


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 6, 2021)

If it's a westinghouse I'd give you a couple bucks for it...


----------



## nydigger (Feb 6, 2021)

If you are looking to sell, I would definitely be interested in this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 6, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> I only dig and SCUBA for insulators. I don't buy them. Just curious about those two. Probably because they are probably Canadian which I'm not well versed in. I don't recognize those 2 CD 102 profiles, guessing diamond...


Pretty sure that the dark one is a diamond pony that's Canadian, a lot of those are quite dark.  The other one I don't recognize, if it's Canadian it's not a common one.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 6, 2021)

nydigger said:


> If you are looking to sell, I would definitely be interested in this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a Brookfield, also the one to the right is another Brookfield. I think there is another Brookfield. The dark teal is a Hemmingway, I guess most of others are Canadian with a diamond.
opmustard


----------



## nydigger (Feb 6, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Its a Brookfield, also the one to the right is another Brookfield. I think there is another Brookfield. The dark teal is a Hemmingway, I guess most of others are Canadian with a diamond.
> opmustard


I have an aqua version of that dark Brookfield, would love to add that dark one to my collection. How much you want for it?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## opmustard (Feb 6, 2021)

How much is worth?


----------



## nydigger (Feb 6, 2021)

opmustard said:


> How much is worth?


I will look it up

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## nydigger (Feb 6, 2021)

opmustard said:


> How much is worth?


About $15. I'd give you $25 to cover the cost of the insulator and shipping. Email me and we can talk about it. 
sp33dracer627@gmail.com 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## opmustard (Feb 7, 2021)

Fenndango said:


> If it's a westinghouse I'd give you a couple bucks for it...


I don't think any of the small insulators are Westinghouse.
I will be posting all the insulators this week.
opmustard
p.s. I looked through most of my insulators today and to my surprise most are of the small size. I thought I had bigger ones.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 7, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I don't think any of the small insulators are Westinghouse.
> I will be posting all the insulators this week.
> opmustard
> p.s. I looked through most of my insulators today and to my surprise most are of the small size. I thought I had bigger ones.


I was just joking westinghouse are screaming rare


----------



## BF109 (Feb 10, 2021)

Insulators are cool. I like that purple one best.


----------



## dario (Feb 10, 2021)

opmustard said:


> My neighbor's garage sale yielded a bunch of insulators.
> These are the small ones. Some of the photos duplicate an insulator or two.
> I know nothing about insulators, but the price was right and they looked so nice.
> Can anyone out there tell me what I bought?
> opmustard






Sure I can.  I have collected insulators for 53 years now.  You have a bunch of pony insulators.  From left to right $ retail assume VNM: 102 Brookfield $2, 101 Brook $30, 102 Canadian Diamond $5, 102 Brook SDP $10, 102 Brook SDP $10, 102 Brook $2,
102 Can Purple $40, 102 Can $2, 106 Hemi $2, 102 Can $3, 102 Brook $10, 102 Brook $10, 102 Can clear tint $10, 102  Can $4, 102 Brook $2.  Feel free to call with any questions.  Dario 617-306-2420  dario@dariodesigns.com


----------



## willong (Feb 10, 2021)

dario said:


> View attachment 218714
> Sure I can.  I have collected insulators for 53 years now.  You have a bunch of pony insulators.  From left to right $ retail assume VNM: 102 Brookfield $2, 101 Brook $30, 102 Canadian Diamond $5, 102 Brook SDP $10, 102 Brook SDP $10, 102 Brook $2,
> 102 Can Purple $40, 102 Can $2, 106 Hemi $2, 102 Can $3, 102 Brook $10, 102 Brook $10, 102 Can clear tint $10, 102  Can $4, 102 Brook $2.  Feel free to call with any questions.  Dario 617-306-2420  dario@dariodesigns.com


That' a nice collection wonderfully displayed! 

What is your light source for the backlit panels? Are the panels themselves frosted glass or a translucent plastic material?


----------



## opmustard (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you for all the information on the pricing my insulators.
Wow!!! you have quite a collection.
The insulators are behind a piece of plexi-glass with a light behind them.
I found the other insulators and they're not as large I remembered.
I am not feeling too well this week, so I doubt I'll get them posted ( maybe Friday.)
What I'll do when I post them is any trade mark or name I 'll go ahead and include them with the photos.
opmustard


----------



## dario (Feb 10, 2021)

willong said:


> That' a nice collection wonderfully displayed!
> 
> What is your light source for the backlit panels? Are the panels themselves frosted glass or a translucent plastic material?


The light source is 5000K (KELVIN) fluorescent lights.  They come in LED now.  The lights are back about 6" or 8" and spaced about 6" apart.  The back panel is a translucent plastic "White Sign Panel" which is very common in the sign industry and also pretty cheap to buy.  If you get hot spots just add another thin plastic panel.  I paint everything in the back of the cabinet white so the light bounces around and is bright and I get no hot spots.  5000K lights are the closest we  have to day light (not sun light) and give the truest color for the glass.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 11, 2021)

Wow, again. You know your display lighting very well.
I just learned about backlighting. So, I take it there is a differance between White Sign Panels and just your common arcylic white panels???
What type of lights do you use (examples, cool, warm, daylight, etc?) I use cool white.
opmustards


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 11, 2021)

5000K- 6500K is considered daylight.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## embe (Feb 11, 2021)

Most LED bulb packages show the Kelvin # on them.  The lower the number (ie: 2000K) is closer to yellow, while 5000K is closer to white light. Higher than that, the light starts to look blue bordering on purple.

Very nice looking display of insulators, I would take great pride in that collection


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 11, 2021)

embe said:


> Most LED bulb packages show the Kelvin # on them.  The lower the number (ie: 2000K) is closer to yellow, while 5000K is closer to white light. Higher than that, the light starts to look blue bordering on purple.
> 
> Very nice looking display of insulators, I would take great pride in that collection


Dream collection. Dario has the most amazing insulator collection i have ever seen. I have only viewed pictures but they are superb images.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 11, 2021)

As always, thank you for the information,
opmusatrd


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> 5000K- 6500K is considered daylight.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Fenndango (Feb 12, 2021)

It's Dario. He's the ONLY person who can assign a new, or consolidate, CD numbers. He just reassigned a bunch. Not sure about lumping those into 104...


----------

